# Why is everyone selling their PRS???



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

I have seen a real rash of used PRS's for sale in the last few months. What happened? I have always wanted one. Why is the love affair over here??? Are guitarists jut that fickle?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting observation. Probably just a blip


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Could be that given the economy the last couple years people are in need of cash and they're selling gear that can get them the most cash in one transaction.... that and guitarists are that fickle!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know but I could go for a couple!!!


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

There's also the fact that PRS has now sold a lot of guitars, meaning the second hand market is seeing many more of them than before.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

In my case, I really loved my Mira but haven't been playing much, have other great guitars on hand (my old standby '62RI Tele which will probably be #1 till I die, a LP Studio, a G&L Strat thang), so I just decided to turn the $ into something else. Nothing bad about the company or the guitar or the economy in my case - it truly was (and I'm sure _is_ for the buyer) a stellar axe.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I've seen a bit more than the usual number of import PRS guitars on Craigslist lately, but the American line? Nope - seems pretty stable in the GTA market.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

The resale value is really good also... Could be tempting to sell if you know you'd get what you want from it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you gave me one, I'd probably sell it and buy something else.

Anybody up for testing that? 

Any way--I agree on the resale value, and getting the most from one transaction.
But maybe it's just because there are more of them out there now.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have often noticed that there are many for sale but mostly the high end ones. I always thought that people just decided that they could use that much money elsewhere...like maybe have a nice guitar and pay off some bills. Anyway, I never thought that I'd own one because when I would play one I'd get a 'dollar value' in my head and usually when I'd find out the price, it would be twice or more than the dollar value that I had visualized. <-----that's a fantastic method of guitar shopping BTW. The big dollar ones just always left me underwhelmed and I'd start thinking "maybe there is a $1000 upcharge for the pretty top". 

Anyway, FFW to Monday when I picked this up for extremely cheap: 








One major point...NO BIRDS!! I hate the birds...they are just overdone...no fretwear and needs new strings...

















Extremely impressive instrument.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Maxer said:


> I think I've seen a bit more than the usual number of import PRS guitars on Craigslist lately, but the American line? Nope - seems pretty stable in the GTA market.


Yeah, I haven't seen that many American made guitars come up on craigslist/kijiji and I check all the time. There was a nice McCarty with a rosewood neck not too long ago that I wish I had gone for, though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have often noticed that there are many for sale but mostly the high end ones. I always thought that people just decided that they could use that much money elsewhere...like maybe have a nice guitar and pay off some bills. Anyway, I never thought that I'd own one because when I would play one I'd get a 'dollar value' in my head and usually when I'd find out the price, it would be twice or more than the dollar value that I had visualized. <-----that's a fantastic method of guitar shopping BTW. The big dollar ones just always left me underwhelmed and I'd start thinking "maybe there is a $1000 upcharge for the pretty top".
> 
> Anyway, FFW to Monday when I picked this up for extremely cheap:
> 
> ...


Ooh, those semi-hollows are SWEET!

Oddly enough, when I saw this post in my 'new posts' feed, right below was corailz's thread trying to sell his SC245 

I agree, I've seen a ton of import PRSi on CL/Kijiji, but not too much US stuff. Though my friend just picked up a CE22 for $800 or $850.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice guitar! Agreed, that understated look separates it from its blingy, overdone American cousins - but that said, they all feel feel very comfortable and solid to me.

From what I've seen of the SE line, they offer a lot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have had two SE's, still have one and would like one or two more - but I still want a McCarty and Custom 22 something fierce.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Ooh, those semi-hollows are SWEET!
> 
> Oddly enough, when I saw this post in my 'new posts' feed, right below was corailz's thread trying to sell his SC245
> 
> I agree, I've seen a ton of import PRSi on CL/Kijiji, but not too much US stuff. Though my friend just picked up a CE22 for $800 or $850.


I'm just selling my PRS for another PRS!!I love PRS's guitars,i like PRS's mind and i can tell that they make really nice instruments...I think that more guitars were sold/traded and imported in the last 2-3 years than ever here in Canada due to the strenght of the Canadian dollar!So,you can see more high end guitars like Gibson NOS,R's...,Fender's and PRS's,many of them are at ridiculous low prices.....Good for you!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps a number of people have come to realize that they are not worth all the money they spent on them and want to recoup what they've spent. They are very nice guitars but are over-priced for what they really offer.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Two points here. 1) I disagree that they hold their resale value. I've seen American models (mostly on the Gear Page) priced at what I consider to be very reasonable compared to their initial street value and they are not selling. However, not much seems to be moving these days. I currently have a mint Artist Single Cut Trem here and on the Gear Page since the beginning of the month at 70% of it's original street price and it hasn't garnered any potential sales. I don't want to start a fire with this and it has been discussed ad nauseum, but using the several Historic Les Paul's that I also own as a benchmark, I don't understand why PRS's don't hold their value better. They are extremely well made guitars and generally play better than my Gibsons. YMMV


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> I don't understand why PRS's don't hold their value better. They are extremely well made guitars and generally play better than my Gibsons. YMMV


I say the same thing about ESP guitars...even the LTD line (particularly the Korean made ones) - they just don't hold their value. I see them sell for about 1/3 of their original cost all of the time. That to me is how you pick up a very high quality instrument for very little money. I just don't see how the retailers move new mid-level instruments...well, I guess I do and it would be because people don't look around(?) but much of the retail and the resale market(s) don't make sense.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm selling both of PRSi because of the weight mostly. Considering my bad back, my Parker's just feel more comfortable to play and allow me to play longer. Since I've been playing Parker's I can really say that the fret work and the necks in general are second to none. I still like the way a PRS plays and I think they're priced appropriately. Consider the fact that you can spend $2000 on something like a high-end Ibanez or ESP and not get near the finish/hardware quality. Also, PRS has come out with so many different models in the last 6 years.......to anyone that is a PRS fan that's alot of gas to deal with. Myself I've bought and sold 10+/- and never had a bad one.......And if I can actually sell one of the 2 I have for sale I'll probably be looking for an early 90s CE since I regret trading the one I had for that POS Caparison.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Consider the fact that you can spend $2000 on something like a high-end Ibanez or ESP and not get near the finish/hardware quality.


Well...Ibanez maybe (I can't say because I don't know) but I completely disagree on the ESP. I actually think that all of the high end stuff is overpriced so to speak but it all comes down to that law of diminishing returns and so on - if you have the money on hand and want to spend it for something perceived as better then you do so sort of thing. A friend of mine recently got a NYC Custom ESP for $600. We put it together on the ESP website using the online order form and it came out to $6500.00 base price - so that's not including shipping, taxes, duty. Unreal.


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

Well; PRS is a relatively new maker of guitars in being less than 30 years old - so they don't have that sort of backing from major classic rock artists in their day, unlike Fender and Gibson. I'm sure there are those of them that play PRS now, but Kansas' golden age has long passed. 

One could say they're overpriced for a $3000 guitar, but they are damn pretty with all the quilted maple tops. Used ones rarely fetch over 2 grand on ebay or local Kijiji. 

Something else I was aware of was their tendency to comp high-end guitars to moderately successful guitarists for the natural marketing dollars. The guy I bought my SG from mentioned that another PRS McCarty he was selling was one of a few given to Pat Smear (for free) when he was with the Foos, who just gave it away to Bill in treble charger back when they toured Canada in the mid 90s. 

But really the only super-successful guitarist I can think of that endorses and plays a PRS is Santana. So, really maybe people don't like them as much as they paid for 'em, and realize they're just paying for the finish. 

Mind you I've only played a couple and never owned one, I'm sure there are people around that swear by 'em. I swear by my Parker Fly, as far as new makers go.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Fane said:


> One could say they're overpriced for a $3000 guitar, but they are damn pretty with all the quilted maple tops.


 That's what I don't like about them too much 'bling' and not enough 'zing'.



Fane said:


> But really the only super-successful guitarist I can think of that endorses and plays a PRS is


Hey man...what about Chad from Picklecrack?


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Perhaps a number of people have come to realize that they are not worth all the money they spent on them and want to recoup what they've spent. They are very nice guitars but are over-priced for what they really offer.


Could this not be said about Gibson? ESPECIALLY about Gibson???


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> That's what I don't like about them too much 'bling' and not enough 'zing'.
> 
> 
> Hey man...what about Chad from Picklecrack?


Chad from Nickelback is now a Gibson Endorser - check it out:Gibson.com: Gibson Chad Kroeger "Blackwater" Les Paul


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Picklecrack*.. THE laugh of the day .. tanks bouys


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

PRS electrics ate like Taylor acoustics-pretty but no soul


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> PRS electrics ate like Taylor acoustics-pretty but no soul


Sorry, but that line is the biggest crock to me. Soul comes from the player, not the instrument.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> PRS electrics ate like Taylor acoustics-pretty but no soul


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree on both counts. =P


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Taylor acoustic. I think it is fine and certainly does play smooth. My gripe on them is the lack of bottom end. Still that is a minor gripe. My cousin got his son a Big Baby for Christmas and does it ever sound nice dollar for dollar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I had two PRS guitars. One bought new and the other used, but both for a very good price (the new one had hung on the wall for years and they eventually knocked over a grand off the price). The used one is still tied with my Les Paul as my number one and they're the only two guitars I take to a gig. Part of the reason was because it already had some wear and tear, I didn't mind dragging it to these crappy little bars. The mint McCarty Soapbar with 10-top and Birds just sat at home and was never going to be gigged, so I sold it.

P.S. Because of the deal I got, I pretty much got my money back on it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Soul comes from the player, not the instrument.


That's about it! Could not have said it any better.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Metal#J# said:


> Consider the fact that you can spend $2000 on something like a high-end Ibanez or ESP and not get near the finish/hardware quality.


Again, respectfully disagree. My ESP Eclipse II was a flawlessly built guitar with high quality hardware. Not counting the EMG's, but thats personal preference on the pickups.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

By the way PRS guys...ever find something strange under the truss rod cover?

I strung mine up with 10s today and I think it did have 9s on it so I thought a little tweak might be in order with the extra pull. The eye told me it was so. Anyway, I take the truss rod cover off and see this thing in there...like no allen key insertion area in the end and no flat sides for a wrench. The strangest thing I have ever seen inside a truss rod cover. I started to think that maybe the adjustment would be at the neck heel...but that would be a first for me on a set neck guitar and an archaic method to have to remove the neck pickup.

Anyone?

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Neck adjustments made to all the set-neck PRS guitars I've owned (2 Customs, 1 Standard, 1 McCarty, 1 Braz SC) were done at the headstock end of the neck.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Bruiser74 said:


> Again, respectfully disagree. My ESP Eclipse II was a flawlessly built guitar with high quality hardware. Not counting the EMG's, but thats personal preference on the pickups.


I just found that the ones I played had wavey neck bindings and cheap looking fretboards and inlays. More specifically the inlays weren't flush with the fretboard and the fretboards looked like they were made of a the lowest quality rosewood.


The point I'm trying to make I guess is that IMO PRS seem to have the most consistent standard of quality and they use premium materials. The ESP Singlecut I played wasn't even as good as my Korean PRS SC SE as far as quality of materials.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who wants to donate to me getting a McCarty or Custom 22 or CE22 used?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> Neck adjustments made to all the set-neck PRS guitars I've owned (2 Customs, 1 Standard, 1 McCarty, 1 Braz SC) were done at the headstock end of the neck.


Yes, thanks vds5000...I wasn't suggesting that the neck heel was an actual probability (or I was hoping it wasn't - I would be shocked!), and upon inspecting it this morning there are flat spots on it so I believe it is a box wrench that goes over the 'strange bullet-like thing' that I saw last night (too much snow shoveling). I have seen that type of truss rod adjustment before but it was much more obvious that it was a nut that a wrench would turn in those instances. 



Metal#J# said:


> I just found that the ones I played had wavey neck bindings and cheap looking fretboards and inlays. More specifically the inlays weren't flush with the fretboard and the fretboards looked like they were made of a the lowest quality rosewood.


Never have I seen a cheap looking fretboard on an ESP nor have I seen cheap looking inlays (although some of them can get a bit kooky with the big pheonix ones on the Hannemans) and always great rosewood. It baffles me that someone would even say this because I have handles SO MANY. I would never allow a 'non-flush' inlay to pass - that is unacceptable.



Metal#J# said:


> The point I'm trying to make I guess is that IMO PRS seem to have the most consistent standard of quality and they use premium materials. The ESP Singlecut I played wasn't even as good as my Korean PRS SC SE as far as quality of materials.


 No comment about their 'standard of quality' - it is obviously high but I could say the same thing by saying the PRS guitars that I have played (yes, even the $3000 ones) weren't even as good as my Korean ESP/LTD as far as quality of materials. Now the one that I am referring to is a 2005:








It is simply flawless. I have had 8 or more of the Korean ESP/LTD guitars 'come through' me either buying for myself and then moving them later on or buying for others. Regardless, it has given me the opportunity to inspect and play these guitars for longer than a few minutes in a store and I can say that the consistency is extremely dependable. 

So, what I'm saying is that it goes both ways and everyone has an opinion. Some opinions seem like they are already forged prior to the experience.

Perhaps a better comparison is all of the Korean ESP/LTD guitars that I have had vs. the Korean PRS that I have:

*Owned * 
H-1000
Viper 1000
EC400 STBC
EC400 VB
EC400AT
H400

*Bought for others that I had for longer than a day:*
Viper 400
Viper 400

Not one of these guitars had an issue. Not a single issue.
My current PRS has 2 issues. They are both minor - one being a thinner stain under the clearcoat and the other being a flaw in the metal bridge. However minor those items are, the 8 Korean ESP/LTD guitars had nothing to that degree. The quality of the build is very impressive on both but when there is nitpicking to do... 

My good friend has two ESP Japan guitars and they are unreal. He bought them both second hand so it can't even be said that he hand picked them...they happened to be the style that he wanted and they were available so he acquired them. They are amazing and there is no way that it can be said that anything about them is under par. In the same breath I can't say that they have better hardware than a USA PRS but certainly no sloppy inlays or bindings. PRS has prettier tops - that can be said but I don't want to see those tops. I've had pretty guitars before and I grow tired of seeing them after a couple of months. I'd much rather a nice plain top with a classic finish...but I'm getting into personal taste/opinion again (so I won't get into talking about the silly looking birds that PRS is known for). 

*To be quite honest, I think that when companies get as good with QC as ESP and PRS it comes down to personal preference *(I'd still love to see a non-flush inlay on an ESP though)...it certainly doesn't impact Gibson as I seem to be able to find QC issues that seem to furrow my brow on most of them (mostly appearance items). I find that nothing else sounds quite like them so maybe Gibson 'gets a pass' on that stuff because of it? It certainly seems so. How else would a group as finicky as guitar players accept some of the aesthetic issues that come out of Gibson? <------ and I'm not knocking them...I'll be the first to stand up and say that I love Gibsons.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> Who wants to donate to me getting a McCarty or Custom 22 or CE22 used?


After him, me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think when most people buy a PRS or Gibson, a part of the reason they choose these brands is resale value. You know you can get most and in some cases even more than you paid for the guitar back when you sell it. So you get a great guitar and play it, then sell it and it didn't cost you much, if anything at all. It makes sense. That may be why you see so many for sale. It's a part of the reason people buy them in the first place.

In my opinion you can get equal quality from far cheaper guitars, but you'll never get your money back out of them.

For me that doesn't matter.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think when most people buy a PRS or Gibson, a part of the reason they choose these brands is resale value. You know you can get most and in some cases even more than you paid for the guitar back when you sell it. So you get a great guitar and play it, then sell it and it didn't cost you much, if anything at all. It makes sense. That may be why you see so many for sale. It's a part of the reason people buy them in the first place.
> In my opinion you can get equal quality from far cheaper guitars, but you'll never get you money back out of them.
> For me that doesn't matter.



...same here. i started buying 'quality' guitars again in the mid-80s. since then i have purchase close to twenty, with no plans to sell any of them.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have seen that type of truss rod adjustment before but it was much more obvious that it was a nut that a wrench would turn in those instances.


So, I called the local PRS dealer and asked them...I got *"Gee uh...we don't have nuthin' like that and the tech isn't in right now"*

So, I emailed PRS with pictures of the guitar and asked them if I could order one from them...*they told me the part number and that I could order it from any of the PRS dealers*. 

I bought one that I saw on eBay instead.

Brutal. Five star customer service!!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've owned the following real (i.e. non-LTD) ESP guitars:

M1 Custom
M2 Custom
George Lynch Sunburst Tiger
Horizon Deluxe
487

I did not have any issues with any of them. All were solid and well built. That being said, I wouldn't say the quality level was on par with the likes of Baker, PRS or Hamer (having owned multiple examples of each). I'd say the quality of the Japanese ESP models I've owned would be in the same league as USA Jacksons, higher-end Ibanez, USA Kramers from the mid to late 80s, etc. When I say 'quality', what I'm referring to are things such as fretwork, finish quality, hardware, electronics, fit, action, etc.

Resale on post-1994 PRS models is not so hot. I don't know of many 1995 or newer PRS models that are worth more now on the used market than their value the day they left the showroom floor. There may be the rare exception, but in general, if you buy a new PRS hoping to get most of your money back, you'll be in for a shock when you do sell. That being said, they hold their value much better than USA Hamers or USA G&Ls.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a PRS CE-24 over a year ago for $1000. The fit and finish were perfect on it. I wasn't too impressed with the HFS pickups so dropped a couple of 57/08s in it. Now, this guitar is, without a doubt, the best all around player I've ever owned (and I have some classic beauties). I love everything about it..... the neck, the action, the tone, the tremolo system, the electronics, the ergonomics, the balance, all of it. I just can't find anything I _don't_ like about it. I am saving up to buy another, probably a McCarty, sometime this year. End of endorsement.


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Hey man...what about Chad from Picklecrack?


Hahahaha. I really hope he doesn't have the same level of guitarist-respect that Santana maintains. 



milkman said:


> I think when most people buy a PRS or Gibson, a part of the reason they choose these brands is resale value.


Well said. I wouldn't want to buy a used guitar if I didn't think I could get what I paid.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im not sure how anybody could question PRS quality. I once had an early PRS that I got from the dude in Sevendust. He put a beating on it for years, had it been a lesser guitar it wouldnt hold up, but those PRS sure do take punishment day in day out. I think thats where you see the difference in PRS versus some of the other brands that only live in bedrooms and glass cases. Of course, that is one problem with PRS. When I got bored with mine I tried selling it, and all the PRS buyers wouldnt touch it because it had scratches and dings, and was therefore ruined as a guitar?!?! Some of the PRS buyers are buying furnitre, so if there are a bunch up for sale, it might be PRS investors/lawyers liquidating and the PRS buyers who actually play buying them, which is a good thing. Of course build quality doesnt make a guitar great. I've seen lots of cheap guitars with good build quality, but I wouldnt touch one with a ten foot pole. Playability is the most important factor, build quality is like buying a car for its reliability, or like Clarkson said, dating a girl because youre impressed by her punctuality. You should want to play it not admire it......


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

gearalley said:


> Chad from Nickelback is now a Gibson Endorser - check it out:Gibson.com: Gibson Chad Kroeger "Blackwater" Les Paul


I played one of these the other day.... Actually probably one of the nicest guitars i've played in a long time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gearalley said:


> Could this not be said about Gibson? ESPECIALLY about Gibson???


*ESPECIALLY* about Gibson.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

gearalley said:


> I have seen a real rash of used PRS's for sale in the last few months. What happened? I have always wanted one. Why is the love affair over here??? Are guitarists jut that fickle?


The fact that you get the impression that there are more used PRS's for sale does not mean that there are in fact more used PRS's for sale. 

1) There may be less used PRS's for sale now then there was a year ago and your impressions are wrong. Impression are not evidence. 

2) There may be more PRS's for sale now but that could be because there are more used instruments for sale in general. This of course would mean there are more PRS's in total for sale but the ratio of PRS sales to other guitar sales has remained the same. 

3) As has already been pointed out, more PRS guitars are being made so it makes sense that more should be for sale (not that anybody has established that there even are more used PRS guitars for sale).

4) Even if there are more PRS's for sale at this particular moment it could just be an anomaly. 

I think in general it is not a good to draw conclusions (like the love affair with PRS is over) based simply on our own 'impressions'. If there are in fact more PRS guitars on the market then why not present some sort of evidence of this before drawing conclusions or engaging in debate? 

This thread is a good example of how people present their own opinions, impressions, biases or whatever as factual when in fact they are not. Almost the entire thread is devoted to debating and explaining a phenomenon that nobody has any reason to think even exists (by reason I mean evidence btw). 

Reading this thread is like reading the comments on the Fox News website. Everybody gets all fired up and anxious to state their opinion on the latest manufactured new story. Nobody cares if the story is based on facts....

PS... PRS guitars are stella. I bought a used CE22 for under 1500 last year at is by far my best guitar (better than my Custom Shop Strats and Gibsons). Buy one if you can.


----------

